# What do you do together on nights in?



## alton (Jul 18, 2012)

We both work and come home at virtually the same time, eat dinner, clean up and catch up on the day. Then go and watch a bit of telly together. That's our standard routine. 

Now from time to time I get a little tired of this routine which leads to the following conversation.

Me: lets do something else
Wife: like what?
Me: I dunno, anything but the telly
Wife: like what?
Me: I dunno
Wife: Give me the remote

So I'm curious what everyone else does, surely there must be more interesting ways to spend your evenings togehter.


----------



## Wrongdoer (Aug 2, 2012)

That's the problem when you are both busy, coming back in the evening tired, sometimes that's all you want to do is relax in front of the tv. 

Sounds a bit naff maybe but maybe try and do something like play a board game or video game, have a laugh, it's a bit more interactive than just watching tv. I know my wife loves a bit of Mario kart on the wii.


----------



## xena74 (May 5, 2012)

Here is a few things we do:
-go for a walk
-bike rides
-mini golf
-go to a coffe shop and sit and talk
-go get ice cream
-went roller skating (we were oldest people there) lol
-picnic in park (on our list to do)
-movies (tonight)
-work out (home gym)


----------



## alton (Jul 18, 2012)

We do go out Xena, usually swimming, movies or whatever. It's more what do to when home that I was wondering about.



Wrongdoer said:


> That's the problem when you are both busy, coming back in the evening tired, sometimes that's all you want to do is relax in front of the tv.
> 
> Sounds a bit naff maybe but maybe try and do something like play a board game or video game, have a laugh, it's a bit more interactive than just watching tv. I know my wife loves a bit of Mario kart on the wii.


Yep, very true on the tiredness front.

She's not into video games 

Though she did buy me a kinect on my last birthday, maybe I can convince her to have a go on that. Not sure how much fun she'll have losing to me.


----------



## Wrongdoer (Aug 2, 2012)

alton said:


> We do go out Xena, usually swimming, movies or whatever. It's more what do to when home that I was wondering about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My wife is older than me so I had to get her into the whole video game thing, but as long as it's not complicated and fun she should be fine with it. Things like kinect can be great fun for the family because they are very interactive. 

Something fun is the key here


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

Sit outside together. Put on some music and have a glass of wine together. :toast:


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

What do you want to do? Surely you must have some idea or you wouldn't have posted. 

My husband is a tv addict and when I'm in moods like this I go do something else WITHOUT him. I'll go sit outside, for a walk, read a book, listen to some music or get on the computer. He gets the hint and will come seek me out. What I'm really wanting is to have his full attention and if the tv is on I don't have it.


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

Mavash. said:


> What do you want to do? Surely you must have some idea or you wouldn't have posted.
> 
> My husband is a tv addict and when I'm in moods like this I go do something else WITHOUT him. I'll go sit outside, for a walk, read a book, listen to some music or get on the computer. He gets the hint and will come seek me out. What I'm really wanting is to have his full attention and if the tv is on I don't have it.


Walk around naked!! :rofl: That will get his attention!


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

southern wife said:


> Walk around naked!! :rofl: That will get his attention!


LOL I'm sure my 3 kids and all their friends would just love that. The best I can do is flash him in some way. Thats fun.


----------



## alton (Jul 18, 2012)

Mavash. said:


> What do you want to do? Surely you must have some idea or you wouldn't have posted.
> 
> My husband is a tv addict and when I'm in moods like this I go do something else WITHOUT him. I'll go sit outside, for a walk, read a book, listen to some music or get on the computer. He gets the hint and will come seek me out. What I'm really wanting is to have his full attention and if the tv is on I don't have it.


I honestly don't, that's why I posted here. Just want to do something that involves more interaction. I think putting a TV in the room was a terrible idea... probably should sabotage the connection, she'd have no idea how to fix it or whats wrong!


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Since my wife & I work together, we see each other right through the day.
So at night time she wants some space. She usually chats with her friends via Skype or look at chick flicks on Netflix.
We sometimes like to sit outside and tell each other silly jokes.
I am not a TV person, so I either spend some time on fb [ connecting with family ] or on the internet
[ online work etc ]
But we go out and travel a lot.


----------



## Nicole01 (Jul 31, 2012)

He flirt then have sex. If not being intimate we'll watch a tv program snuggling. There's not much physically I can do.

We use to go hiking, biking, rock climbing, running, card playing, wii playing, ect... Sex is better and I truly think its bringing us closer together on a much deeper connected level.


----------



## Just'me (Aug 3, 2012)

We are watching top gear uk, or we go to a restaurant or we go together to the gym and so on


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

"go get the gimp"


----------



## walkingwounded (May 7, 2011)

Great question OP. I often think about this as it's really difficult to get out in the week by ourselves.

Trouble is some of the cute stuff we used to do he is not interested in any more. I remember in particular putting on a mushy radio station and lying together in the dark on the couch. That was awesome. Also doing a picnic dinner by spreading a picnic blanket across the floor, then sitting there and eating fajitas, then dipping strawberries in melted chocolate. That was pretty cool!

There were also the lay the towels down, turn the heating up full body massages that lasted for ages. Would sometimes lead to more and sometimes not. But allways great. Nowadays he hates beng massaged and said it does not do anything for him. Cannot work out if he was being polite back then like Chandler and I am his massaging Monica LMAO! Is a shame.

If anyone has any other ideas I may borrow them! My latest is simply to turn off the TV and get some old CDs of our favorite bands (we have a similar taste in music) and reminisce.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alton (Jul 18, 2012)

walkingwounded said:


> There were also the lay the towels down, turn the heating up full body massages that lasted for ages. Would sometimes lead to more and sometimes not. But allways great. Nowadays he hates beng massaged and said it does not do anything for him. Cannot work out if he was being polite back then like Chandler and I am his massaging Monica LMAO! Is a shame.


Haha. Wife's massages are great (I think), but her hands get "tired" after about 15 seconds so I wouldn't really know. She claims she's not a huge fan yet shoves her foot at me at any given chance looking for one!


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

Card games

Board games

......make them sexy sometimes.......like strip poker!


----------



## kag123 (Feb 6, 2012)

Ok...first of all...totally jealous that you have this problem! It has been YEARS since H and I have had any sort of real free time where we get to choose what we want to do, not dictated by necessities.

Our life B.C. (before children)....we used to spend our evenings doing projects around our apartment. We both enjoy crafty hands-on things. For awhile we got into refinishing and redecorating old furniture ...we would spend hours in thrift stores finding unique pieces and spend our evenings working on them just talking as we did it. We also both enjoy gardening and we had our book club going for awhile, where wed pick out titles for each other to read and over dinner and drinks we would discuss the books. We both like non fiction usually science based books...we are the type that would try to dissect string theory over the dinner table.

Man...those were the days!!

Now we have to schedule time to sleep or it wouldn't happen.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DayDream (May 25, 2011)

Twister. Naked. With baby oil.


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

DayDream said:


> Twister. Naked. With baby oil.


:woohoo:


----------



## This is me (May 4, 2011)

Walks. We have tried to out do a previous distance and have ended up at some fun places. Good exercize, time for talk and better than telatubing.


----------



## DayDream (May 25, 2011)

xena74 said:


> Here is a few things we do:
> -go for a walk
> -bike rides
> -mini golf
> ...


Seriously, though. I agree with some others here: 

go out for ice cream and make fun of all the men out there trying to look tough eating an ice cream cone (seriously...one time, a biker dude full of tattoos in all black leather eating a superman ice cream cone? LOL)

Go bowling.
BBQ outside. Enjoy your yard.
Bike ride-even if you are tired from work a leisure bike ride won't wear you out.
Go for a drive. Just to cruise nowhere in particular. See the sights.
Take up a hobby together.
Play a game together-video or otherwise.
Sex.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

jigsaw puzzle
card games
board games
invite other couples over for board games
throw block parties
start a round-robin dinner in your neighborhood
join a card game club
garden together
start a veggie garden
volunteer together
start a craft together
get a telescope


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Get this book and give each other an invitation every other week (take turns): Amazon.com: 52 Invitations To Grrreat Sex: It All Begins with a Lick (9780974259918): Laura Corn: Books


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

We go out to dinner (date night)
In the sunny months we'll go to the drive in movie (not many of those around anymore)
We have horses so we'll mess with them
Go for a bike ride
Go for a swim (actually she swims and I kayak near her for safety - she's training for a triathlon)
bbq, and sit outside on the deck with a glass of wine and sometimes with my guitar


----------



## heartsdelight (Apr 2, 2012)

If you have Kinect, one of the dance games would be fun. I particularly LOVE just dance. You can play as a competition and I feel silly doing it but then kind of cool- like I CAN actually dance lol. It might take some convincing to get her to do it but I think it's a great way to interact as well as get some exercise.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

we do the same thing. we watch tv, or movie or a amine...sometimes, we go through our comic books, i'll clean while he plays video games, we sometimes play together.

oh, we might cook or bake together...we play tunk, or a board game. 


yea we are a lame....but it dosent matter as long as we are together. we have "dates", and we spend time together outside the house, not a "date"..just hanging out.


----------



## alex2 (Apr 8, 2012)

A good comedy on netflix, a bottle of white wine, an endurnz capsules, then sex in the back seat of the car. Does not happen often, but that our perfect night.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

We grow/produce a lot of our own food and drink so we often spend evenings bottling and preserving, baking, making ginger beer or wine.

If we're not in the kitchen we'll do home DIY projects...we've always got something on the go.

We also both love music and movies and have quite big collections of both.

Some nights we'll play chess or cards or some other game.

Or we'll do a workout (we have a home gym) or some yoga or ceroc.

Sometimes we just sit and drink coffee/wine and chat.

And sometimes we just shag!

So many choices


----------



## nandosbella (Jul 6, 2012)

i get these antsy moments sometimes.. but i had to realize that my hubs supports us for the most part and when he wants to sit at home and watch tv and relax.... then he has every right to. but the weekends??? oh the weekends are another story. 

we eat out a lot.. mostly because my hubs wont eat my cooking 90% of the time. 

there's a gun range we've been to to "try something new"

we go to the pool a lot and white water water park

six flags

usually sundays i try and take it easy so he can have a day of actual rest where we will order food and have a "bed picnic" and watch netflix movies. 

have sex

anyway.. good luck!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Turn off the TV and talk. If you don't know what to talk about search the web for "conversation starters for couples". then take turns asking each other the questions. We used to do this. It's sounds silly but was a blast. 

Organize all your photos, start a photo albums on your computer. Do it together. It will bring up so much for the two of you to talk about. Get some of those electronic photo frames so that your new photo albums can hang no the wall like a picture.

Take up a hobby together. You two might like painting? Or even if you do different hobbies do them at the same time at the kitchen table and talk.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

alton said:


> We both work and come home at virtually the same time, eat dinner, clean up and catch up on the day. Then go and watch a bit of telly together. That's our standard routine.
> 
> Now from time to time I get a little tired of this routine which leads to the following conversation.
> 
> ...


instead if watching tv go for a walk. ask her first to go with you if she say no go by your self. when you come back tell her you missed her and wished thet she went with you.


----------



## Nigel (Mar 14, 2012)

Have an argument about something trivial! It's ace


----------



## alton (Jul 18, 2012)

Some of the suggestions here helped me come up with a few ideas about what to do, we've played strip card games in the past for example. So last night as she was about to turn the TV on I said 'no, turn it off, it's not good to just watch the telly all the time!' in preparation of suggesting something else. But I don't think my tone was particularly good, and she took it as a criticism that she watches too much TV and got upset 

Eventually convinced her that's not how I meant it and we ended up turning the telly on to watch the Olympics (even though the Olympic stadium is about 5 mins away from our house!).

Oh well, better next time.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

If you get that invitation book I suggested, you can just hand her the invitation for the next night, and she'll show up and you'll have fun.


----------



## alton (Jul 18, 2012)

Yep, I've have that one down for my next valentines day gift.


----------



## Advocado (Feb 24, 2010)

alton said:


> Yep, I've have that one down for my next valentines day gift.


Why wait ?


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

Lovemaking!

Watching our favorite shows on TV.
Watching movies.
Chatting.
Making out.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

alton said:


> We both work and come home at virtually the same time, eat dinner, clean up and catch up on the day. Then go and watch a bit of telly together. That's our standard routine.
> 
> Now from time to time I get a little tired of this routine which leads to the following conversation.
> 
> ...


I found this link a little while ago and it has some good suggestions. It may be worth taking a look. 

http://momgenerations. com/2012/05/101-things-to-do-with-your-husband-rather-than-watch-tv/

(I left a space before the com in case it wouldn't show, so copy and paste the whole thing, but get rid of the space)
I don't really feel like I have had the chance to use this yet, but there are some good ones.


----------



## Browneyedgurl020610 (Apr 18, 2012)

We switch it up a lot. We watch TV, go to the movies, play video games, board games, go out for walks together, hang out with friends, cook together, and of course amazing sex! Don't get stuck in a routine! Spice things up!


----------



## delirium (Apr 23, 2012)

It varies for us. Sometimes we are both on our computers but still hanging/talking, sometimes we watch a show together, have a glass of wine (or gin or vodka or whatever) and talk, sometimes we lay in bed and read books, sometimes we just go straight to bed. 

Occasionally we go out. I would say once or twice a month we go out and do something like a movie/dinner or meet up with my sister and her husband for dinner/drinks. A few times a month we go on late-night walks.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

Why not take up a hobby together. Build model airplanes or creepy dolls, sell em on eBay....

Take up a home improvement project. Watch hgtv to find a fun one. Watch a cooking show on food network. Then make the dish. 

Make a garden. Paint. Watch dumb stuff on you tube. Learn chess. Make cheese, wine, beer, butter. 

Learn cross stitch, latch hook, paint by numbers, crochet, knit. Buy a kiln and a potters wheel. Make sh!t. 

Make your own t shirt designs. Make jewelry then sell it on eBay. Buy books and read aloud. Join a forum and talk about. Troll city data. 

Go through old pictures. Print out pics and make a photo album. Visit lowes and home depot and be inspired. 

Get the "meme" app and laugh y'all asses off. Look at the demotivatetional posters and laugh y'all asses off. 

Watch smoosh videos. Watch AMV videos. Find a great Korean drama. Buy shelves and put them together. Or watch tuts on you tube and make your own. 

Go outside and grill. Get a pet. Take a class together like cooking or a computer class, massage even. Something you can do at home. 

Restore furniture. Buy a wii, get family games and challenge your selves. Build her a shoe closet.


----------



## alton (Jul 18, 2012)

Yep, there's loads of stuff to do as this topic has shown, it's just about getting off your backside and doing it rather than just talking about wanting to do it.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

If SHE is the one less wanting to get off her backside, I suggest you start with something that you know SHE is interested in.


----------



## tiredandout (Jun 1, 2011)

People have already given you some great suggestions (I'll steal some of them to our use as well. )! 

But let me still chime in here. My husband and I both have very challenging, "creative professional" type of jobs and sometimes work long hours. As a result, we rarely have energy for crafty projects or creative hobbies at home. If we have energy we usually head out, so when we're staying in for the night it's usually because we're beat.

Some things we do when hanging out at home together when we're both tired:
- cook dinner together, light some candles and enjoy it
- have a bath/shower together — followed by laying in bed naked talking
- just lay in bed (naked or not) talking and cuddling
- play word games on computer
- play cards
- go for a short walk, even just to the neighborhood if that's all the energy we have
- listen to vinyl records (much more of an activity than just playing mp3s)
- read articles online / watch short youtube clips (TED talks for example) and discuss them afterwards
- talk online to our friends and families respectively
- show each other some old photos of ours and tell the stories involved
- make a puzzle
- make love

My husband would kill for a wii damn. And there are so many games for it that there must be one your wife would like too. I have never played tennis but my husband, who was a pro as a kid, taught me wii-tennis in 15 min at a friends house and we played until we got sweaty. So much fun!



> I found this link a little while ago and it has some good suggestions. It may be worth taking a look.
> 
> http://momgenerations. com/2012/05/101-things-to-do-with-your-husband-rather-than-watch-tv/


Love this list!! Always room for us to try out new things too.


----------



## alton (Jul 18, 2012)

Screwed up again 

Gave the wife a massage a couple of nights ago which quickly led to some great sexy time. Massage itself only lasted about 5 mins as a result. 

She loved the massage so much that she said she'd give it to me last night. This was a big deal as she's never given me a real massage, ever! Even when she says she would she doesn't put in the effort. So when it came down to it she suddenly mentioned she'd only give a quick 5 min massage, I threw my toys out of the pram expecting more and said I didn't want it in that case. Got all grumpy and sulked for about 15 mins and then backtracked and said I'll take the 5 mins, at which point she was already half asleep and said she's too tired, at which point I started groaning about how she always gets out of it. 

Have to laugh at myself sometimes.

In general though this thread was worked a treat, thanks guys.


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

xena74 said:


> Here is a few things we do:
> -go for a walk
> -bike rides
> -mini golf
> ...


This!

It always surprises me when the couple run out of ideas about what to do or how to spend their time together.


----------

